# Decorative Painting - Custom Ceiling Medallion



## FoilEffects

Well I cannot post all 10 pictures on this site 2 at a time so I am posting the finished piece and if you want to see the process go to www.antiqued-mirrors.com and click on the Gallery link.

Custom designs in different colors can be added to any project simply by following these steps. I have a vinyl plotter to cut the design but you can also hand cut the design out of tacky shelf liner or just use a stencil. I like these designs over stencils as the plotter can cut extreamly intricate designs without gapping detail like a stencil.

Rob


----------

